# Layout change



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Individual messages areas over extend my screen with no side bar. Does not work with Chrome


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Sparks; I'm using Chrome for Mac and don't see the problem you describe.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

I am also using Chrome (Beta) without any problems.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Working now on this thread .... who knows


----------

